# My new boat



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I bought a boat. I took a chance and bought one on Ebay... so, all I have to go on is the seller's word that I got what I want... It's a Ranger Bass Boat... with a 175 Mercury OB on the back... trolling motor... fishfinder... needs the carpet replaced on the floor... other than that, it's supposed (emphasis on supposed) to be in great shape. The motor has 40 hours since a rebuild, uses pre-mix gas which I like better than oil injection (don't trust those oil injection pumps), and it's on a relatively new trailer. I'm going to upload some pictures (I hope) and do a lot of praying that the seller is an honest man... here she is...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I wanted to add a couple of things... First, thanks to everyone for their advice and comments. I was fairly well sold on the idea of a bigger boat (cuddy cabin or pontoon) until Mrs. T convinced me that she isn't likely to join me. I fished out of NightTrain's Bass boat, and I liked everything about it... room for three men, storage, ride... and this boat fit into my small budget... I got it for 500$ less than the guy's "buy it now" (asking) price.. It's important to me that you all know that your input had a great amount of influence on the entire decision making process. I don't want anyone to get the idea that I didn't listen (or read) their words and take them to heart... Thank You All... I decided on a smaller boat because it is much more portable and I believe I'll fish more than if I had a 24' pontoon, cabin boat or a bow rider to haul around. I know I can't fish in the lower James, but I still have my beater boat that can handle rougher water if i want to go that way... plus my neighbor (the guy who's boat I fixed a few weeks ago) and my Pastor, both have bigger boats that I can probably fish in the Bay and ocean in when they go... 

So.... there she is... I hope she's as good a ride as I have been lead to believe....

Tom


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Well done. I think you will be pleased by this boat Hawkeye. I had a friend that had one almost like it, but he retrofitted with an Evinrude. He fished this boat until he won enough money to buy a brand new boat-= cash. I also had one with the same hull design, and it handles water (i think) better that a v-hull.

I agree with you in that if the wife and whole crew isn't going, this will be all the room that you need. A 'toon has a lot of room, but why go with it if it isn't needed.

Is that the XR6 model motor, or an in-line model? 

Happy boating.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

It's a V-6. I don't know the model number. Yeah, I'm thinking the modified tri-hull will be a slightly more stable platform than a deep-Vee. I have no clue how well it will handle the water. I also don't have any plans to become a tournament fisherman... Racing to the fishing hole isn't my idea of relaxation or fun. I might race to the ramp if the weather looks like it might turn bad on me, but that's about all the racing I have in mind... the kids might want to learn to waterski, or they might want me to pull them on an innertube, and I can live with that... I hope it is a dependable boat... something my current boat surely is not.
I added two more pictures. One of the motor....


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I think that it is the predecessor to the XR6. It will definitely be enough to pull a tube or skis. 

BTW, I was browsing through some of my old magazines last night and found a couple of articles on the James river that you might be interested in, if the wife didn't throw them out when she cleaned up today.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

mudd_catt said:


> I think that it is the predecessor to the XR6. It will definitely be enough to pull a tube or skis.
> 
> BTW, I was browsing through some of my old magazines last night and found a couple of articles on the James river that you might be interested in, if the wife didn't throw them out when she cleaned up today.


It could be... Like I said, I don't know that much about outboards in general, and even less as far as specific models and stuff... I have a friend who used to sell Mercs, and he told me it was a 200hp motor that is de-tuned (smaller carbs) to 175 horse power. I like the thought of having a more powerful motor tuned down to a lower horsepower rather than taking a small motor and trying to max out performance from it...

I would like to read any articles on The James, especially if they have references to catfishing in them. There isn't much in the way of expertise that I can't access locally... there are guides that willl share information, and there are a lot of local catmen that will also share... but other opinions are always welcome...


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

One of the guy's names was Jimmy Weir, I believe out of Williamsburg. I got these articles out of back issues of Catfish In-Sider He magazine. He suggests LARGE cut shad for big fish. I will try to photocopy a couple of articles next week.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Tom...*

good deal,bud...lookin' forward to a''bote wide"!!:ac550:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

mudd_catt said:


> One of the guy's names was Jimmy Weir, I believe out of Williamsburg. I got these articles out of back issues of Catfish In-Sider He magazine. He suggests LARGE cut shad for big fish. I will try to photocopy a couple of articles next week.


 Yeah... up here we try ti give them a quarter pounder without the cheese... I've used chunks as big as a pound... you don't have to worry about the dinks messin with the bait when you put a piece on that big, but it can sure slow down the bite  That big blue NightTrain and I caught took a shade (cut in half, both pieces on an 8/0 circle hook) that was about 6" long... so it doesn't always take a big bait to catch a big fish.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

NightTrain said:


> good deal,bud...lookin' forward to a''bote wide"!!:ac550:


 If things work according to plan, and you know how that goes, you'll probably be the first human I take out in the boat... I'm thinking about getting a temp. registration and putting the boat in Gaston on the way home... just to see how she floats.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*10-4,Cap'm Tom!*


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

So, are you supposed to name converted Bassboats (Catboats)? I've been wondering about that... how about "Hawk's Nest" 

I'm saving "Susan B" for when I get a real boat...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Boat names....*

Mine is named"Seldom Scene"(after the bluegrass band),simply because everybody around here knows I catch big cats,but,I'm rarely seen on the lake!! ...Thought about"Pole Dancer",but decided otherwise.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

When you going to pick her up ?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

If I can get off work Friday, I'll go then. I can't go this Saturday 'cause the kids are coming home from camp and I have to be there to unload the bus and pick them up. Sunday's out.... so if I can't go this Friday, I'll have to wait a week. It's not a big deal... I waited this long, another week won't kill me, but I have to admit to being a little bit excited.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I got the boat today. She's a monster... I took NightTrain out for a boat ride, and I have to tell you that I'm not sure I'll ever open it all the way up... There was a little bit of old gas in the tanks, and I put fresh in on top of what was in there... was told it wasn't that old.. anyway... all I could get her to do was 4200 rpms... I think the prop is too big @25" pitch.. anyhow.... at 4200 rpms we were FLAT OUT FLYING down the lake. She ran a little rough because of the old gas and I Think I put too much oil in there... 28 oz in 9 gallons of fuel... it smoked a lot.... There are a few other things, like the bilge, livewell, and lights don't work, but all in all I'm pleased. I had to put trailer lights on to get home from Lake Gaston... Beavis and Butthead rewired the trailer in the dark.... and on the way home, the alternator crapped out in my old car, so I drove home on the battery.. it got DARK the last few miles.... She's going to make a fine catboat when I get her rigged for fishin....
I Bought two gallons of quicksilver oil from the guy who put the steering cable and water pump on for me yesterday. I told him that if he lived closer I could keep him so busy his head would spin... I called yesterday at two to ask him to put a waterpump in it for me so it would be right to put in the water today. He had it done by 4... one of the steering cables was bad and he changed that for me too... same deal, in by two and done by four... I don't know of any outboard shop that can turn work out like that around here... 
Last thing... and I'm going to bed... He put the lower unit on a dynamometer and turned the engine up to 6000 rpms it scared the heck out of me, but that motor is solid as a rock...


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I wish my mechanic was that fast, it takes him 3 days to change a water pump. 

Congratulations on the successful bote wide. You probably had a triple problem, old gas, too much oil, and ALMOST too big a prop. prop should be okay, but is bigger that I like, especially is it is a performance prop. 

All you need now is a whole lotta slime


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

NIghtTrain's hip was bothering him pretty bad. He was going to fish with one of his neighbors, and all we were supposed to do was ride 'til dark. He canceled his fishing due to the hip, and I couldn't talk him into going out (I bought battery powered night lights "just in case" for the boat at Walmart) to catch even one fish to Christen the boat... he didn't feel good at all, but was a great sport when we went on the water and the boat kept dying.... I Think you're right about gas/oil and I'm not sure about the prop. I don't know enough about that stuff... I can size a prop if i have a properly running engine... and lots of props to choose from... that's about it.
I just checked the alternator in the car... it's smoked... now I get to work on the car.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Update.... I took the boat, motor & trailer BACK to Basset, Virginia... 440 miles round trip, twice now... to let the mechanic that "rebuilt" the motor have a look at it. I knew something BAD was wrong with it when the flywheel was wobbly, but I guess I was in denial, hoping it was something less severe than the broken crankshaft I suspected it to be... well, no good news appears to be in my immediate future... as suspected the crank is broken... Now for the really great news...the seller and mechanic both met me at the shop... they both just stood there and told me "crankshafts break sometimes"... you could have knocked me over with a feather.... I asked them what they could do to help me out, since I PAID FOR A REBUILT MOTOR, and I expected it to run longer than THIRTY MINUTES before I had to replace it... they didn't say a word... the mechanic offered to put a crankshaft in it for 1000$ I just said I'd have to think about it... thanked them for meeting me at the shop on a Sunday, and drove home. It's a good thing that time has mellowed me a lot.... It's also a good thing, for them, that Virginia has the death penalty for capital murder...

So, here I sit, completely disgusted with boats and human beings in general... If the guy had at LEAST offered to do SOMETHING for me, I don't think I'd be so disgusted....

I'll be shopping for a new motor, rebuilt powerhead or something to fish out of.... I just want to take my kids fishing... is THAT too much to ask?

TT<><


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Man, that BITES. I would have thought that they would have been a little understanding, or at least sympathetic. Didn't you buy it off of e-bay?


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Hawkey, You got pm.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I'm thinking about my options... Ebay is the SORRIEST business in the world for resolving troubled transactions... they basically tell you to work it out yourselves... you can't get ahold of a real person there... I've replied to their "automailer" with really stupid stuff that doesn't make any sense at all to experiment and you get the same answer no matter what you write. I bought a marine radio from a guy on Ebay. He took money for HUNDREDS of radios he never had... I figure about 16,000$ worth... Ebay did NOTHING.... PayPal refunded my money AFTER I contacted the FBI Internet FRAUD division and explained what happened... two weeks later, I get a call from the Sheriff in the town where the guy lived... he went to prison recently... I Don't know if I'll follow up on this in the same way. His mechanic would probably testify that "crankshafts break sometimes" and my case would be shot in the hips... I need them to decide it is in their best interest to help me. I just have to figure out how to accomplish my objective without making anyone mad... How do you get people to do the right thing, when the very fiber of their being is telling them that they have nothing left to do for you? 

I'll figure it out... anyone know someone with a Merc upper half for sale? Or a complete motor 90-115 HP for sale? Let me know... I want to FISH with my kids


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Hawkey, I might be able to cut you a deal on a motor, as I will have a spare when I get this deck boat.I just need to thoroughly check it out. I will call my mechanic tomorrow about the top half. Do you think you can replace just the crank?

You would think that with all the business that they do on e-bay, and with the emphasis they put on honest transactions, they would be easier to deal with on things like that.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

It's possible that a crank will be enough to fix what's wrong with it. I do not have the time, tools or patience (right now) to replace the crankshaft. There's a guy a few miles from me who works on motors at home, as well as for his job. I hear he's good, and works reasonably... I'll phone him if I get time tomorrow... He replaced a powerhead for a friend of mine two years ago... a couple of weeks later, the lower unit went out in the motor... he tooks it back and the guy replaced the lower unit.... total cost for powerhead and lower unit... $1500.00 The motor's running fine... that was an 85 hp Merc... so maybe he can replace the crank in my motor for a decent price. I don't need a NEW one, I just need one that isn't broke in two...

Let me know what you can do. Anything is appreciated... if it isn't a merc, I'll need controls too.... that's why I'm shopping mercs... I already have the controls... I'd put anything on there right now.. even a Chinese motor, if it runs... I'll also consider a small tiller motor, maybe 20 horse, to get me out and back until I get another "main" motor.... I can always use a trolling motor for stripers and walleyes...

Thank you sir.....


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the boat. Stories like this just reinforce my refusal to buy anything off of E-Bay.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I got to see it run... I took NightTrain for a boat ride... I don't know what happened.... maybe crankshafts do, just break... dern if I know. What makes me angry isn't that the motor is broken... it was that the guy I paid to buy the boat just stood there with his hands in his pockets and didn't say anything... if he'd offered to pay 100$ to help me, at least it wouldn't sting as much... I have to go to bed... tomorrow is an early day... getting up at three am.... thanks for letting me rant a bit... I'll get it worked out, maybe in the morning things will be a little more clear... 'night all.....


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Not taking up for the guy for sure, but he was probably em-bar-assed as all get-out about the whole thing. But that don't give him a reason not to say a word. He could have at least reimbursed for the gas money hwell

Hawkeye, give me a call about 9:00 your tme Monday. I should know something by then.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Nikonos ... <Cough> There are good sellers on ebay ---- Like this guy for instance --

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewSellersOtherItems&userid=catfishsupplyco&completed=0&sort=3&since=-1

Hawkeye -- Man that stinks -- I got an old 50hp Merc that needs some attention ... However I do not think that would od you much good ..


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Catfish said:


> Nikonos ... <Cough> There are good sellers on ebay ---- Like this guy for instance --
> 
> http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewSellersOtherItems&userid=catfishsupplyco&completed=0&sort=3&since=-1
> 
> Hawkeye -- Man that stinks -- I got an old 50hp Merc that needs some attention ... However I do not think that would od you much good ..


I've bought from that guy before (Catfish Supply Co.) and always got a decent deal...

How much "attention" does this 50 horse need? I have thought about buying a "small" outboard to get by until I get the bigger motor fixed or replaced.... Will it run at all? You can email me if you want to tell me the details... Forward Air ships into Richmond, so I could pick it up there if you'd be willing to ship to me... I just want to go fishing..... BAD


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

The motor is sound .. I believe it needs a new control box and it needs new wiring , as a lot of it has not domne well over time ... I bet that shipping would be unreal !!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Shipping generally runs 100-125$ from what I've been told for Forward Air... they only do airport to airport deliveries, I think... it depends on weight and dimensions of the shipment... I don't know whether my wiring and cotrols would work on a 50 or not, but I'd certainly find out if your serious about selling. Mudd_cat asked me to call him tonight about the possibility of him finding me a motor, so I'm trying to keep as many options (including a tiller steer recoil start motor if I find one reasonably priced) open as I can... If you want to talk about selling your outboard, I'd be happy to discuss it on the phone later tonight.... through email, or right here if you don't mind the rest of the planet knowing your business 

Tom.... on his way to the house in ten minutes....


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Tom , 

Explore your other options -- If you run into a dead end - email me ...


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Hawkeye, got some insight from my man with the plan. He gave me a couple of things to do and try. The best news of all is that the probability is greater that the crankshaft is NOT broke, than it is. More likely, without him looking at it of course, is that the bearings have gone out. Especially since it will run at idle (you did say it would idle didn't you?) 
There are a couple of things try before tearing it apart. 

1. Take the spark plugs out. With someone turnin the flywheel BY HAND, use a long rod or screwdriver to feel each piston and see if it is moving in and out. Be careful not to get the screwdriver on the side of the cylinder walls.

2. Take the flywheel off, take the stator off, and inspect the bearings at the top of the motor, move the shaft side to side, up and down. There should be virtually no play any way.

Also, What horsepower is your boat rated for?
Do you feel like driving to MS?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Mudd_cat,
You can "wobble" the flywheel all around, like it's mounted to rubber or something... I'm pretty well convinced the crank's broken... the outboard guy never even hesitated when he said it was broken... My good friend Jerry, who works on engines all day long told me it was broken without even looking at it... just from the way I described it to him... and no, I don't really feel up to a ride to MS... No offense 
I've spent more quality time alone in the car the past two weeks picking up and going back up to the mountains for this boat than I care to repeat right now... I may change my mind tomorrow, but for now I'm brousing the classifieds in the paper... checking our "Trading Post" (a local classifieds rag that comes out once a week, full of anything you want under the sun for sale) and checking with a few friends that have "connections" locally...
The boat is rated for 115 horsepower... it was greatly overpowered with the 175 on it, but it doesn't sit too low in the back, nor is the transom showing any sign of weakness as a result of having a mega-motor on it... I'll probably get a smaller motor if I don't fix this one... I don't know what I'm doing right now other than waiting and exploring options.... nothing concrete in the works as of yet...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

U need 2 go feeshin'.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I should have changed the title of the thread to "My New Boat SUX" 
YES I DO need to go fishin' and I need to do it in MY BOAT... I'm thinking about hauling the other boat out this weekend for some catfishing... I can hook her back up and be fishin' ready in two hours... if I run solo... which is probably the best thing I can do to relax.... unless you feel like night fishin the James wit me...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Hey Man...*

...love to do the James.Can't be this week...FRI:Bruce Hornsby & the Range concert in Raleigh,NC....THURS.Dolphins vs.Redskins(preseason-tv)...Sat.:cut grass/Scrub crud off bottom of the boat.....Sun.:Enjoy some sunshine/search for "cheerleaders in bikinis"party.......my life sucks.:dance:


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Catfish said:


> Nikonos ... <Cough> There are good sellers on ebay ---- Like this guy for instance --
> 
> http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewSellersOtherItems&userid=catfishsupplyco&completed=0&sort=3&since=-1


 Sorry brother, I thought you only sold from your site. Please understand that I will contact you directly when I can afford a large enough order from CSC. I do a lot of purchasing online and I know that there are some awesome deals to be had on ebay, but I have heard enough horror stories from reliable sources to keep my money out of their hands.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

No problem man .... I figured you didn't know ...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

mudd_catt said:


> Hawkeye, got some insight from my man with the plan. He gave me a couple of things to do and try. The best news of all is that the probability is greater that the crankshaft is NOT broke, than it is. More likely, without him looking at it of course, is that the bearings have gone out. Especially since it will run at idle (you did say it would idle didn't you?)
> There are a couple of things try before tearing it apart.
> 
> 1. Take the spark plugs out. With someone turnin the flywheel BY HAND, use a long rod or screwdriver to feel each piston and see if it is moving in and out. Be careful not to get the screwdriver on the side of the cylinder walls.
> ...


SOmething I have never considered in this, and I don't think it was possible for me to think about in my previous anger-clouded state of mind, was pointed out to me by a friend this afternoon.... Maybe the same thing your mechanic friend was getting at... Yeah, I can wobble the FLYWHEEL around like the crankshaft is broken, but it doesn't make any sense that I can still start the boat if the crank is broke... he suggested that the flywheel may have come partially loose and the noise/vibration from the loose flywheel is the source of the problem... It won't cost me a dime to pull it and check, so I'm heading home to think about it. One of the members of our church passed away Sunday, and the visitation (wake for Yankees) is tonight. I have to attend, so I probably won't get the boat looked at this evening. This could be extremely good news.

Mudd_cat.... my sincerst apology for blowing you off like I did last night on the suggestion the crank might not be broken... I am VERY sorry I didn't pay closer attention to what you wrote... I'm thinking the mechanic I took it to might have known all along the crank wasn't broke... if it isn't of course... he might have been trying to hit me for another $1000... they could have left the dern flywheel loose KNOWING this would happen... who knows.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Hawk,
Thought that sounded plausible...I'd put money on it.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*No Sweat.*

I have gotten testy to the point lately that I snapped on my best friend the other day, so I understand where you are coming from. Believe me, she didn't take it well at all! 

You might want to really check those bearings, cause if they knew they had a problem, they may have packed the bearings enough to hide the problem. I say this because we do the exact same thing at work sometimes, just to make things run untill we can get to a more convenient time to replace them. And then again, while I "don't" believe that crankshafts "break" without some kind of major trauma, I do believe that bearings DO go out, although catastrophic failure like you are describing usually has some kind of warning sound,especially to the people that are accustomed to hearing something run. The final fact that makes me lean toward the bearings, like you said, the engine WILL crank, although it is possible that you have had a piston failure, coming loose from the crank, thus the screwdriver thru the spark plug hole test. And then again, I could be completely out of tune, so don't take my word as gospel. One of my major faults is that I like to talk about things that are my passions, and fixin' and troubleshooting things is my favorite passion (after fishing with bikini-clad cheerleaders  ).

What you have to do is step back for a couple of days, let the problem settle, think about it, and attak it from a new viewpoint. Did you mean anger or ANGLER- clouded mind? LOL


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Do they or do they not have a Swedish Catfishing Team?Inquirin' minds wanna know!!:ac550:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

We just got in from the "wake" and while I was there, I saw a couple of folks who probably have build as many motors as any other two people I've ever met... I asked them about what they think could be wrong, based on the description of the way the motor ran... Here's what we decided... I need to pull the flywheel (which I planned to do as soon as I get time... probably Thursday) and see if the crank is "loose" of if it's *just* the flywheel nut has backed off... If it's the flywheel nut, then the joke has been on me, and I'm a DOPE for getting all bent out of shape over nuthin... I hope, but do not expect this is the case... If the crank is loose, then it's obviously broken... then we go to plan "B"... Jerry, my good friend and fellow fisherman, told me that he has another friend who just picked up a 90 or 100 horse Mercury motor for cheap... it is supposed to be in running condition... and he told me the guy is willing to sell it to me *IF* I need it... for what he paid for it, a whopping $130.. can you believe the blessing in that  If I don't need it, then I'm not even going to think about imposing on his hospitality... So, it appears that I may be okay either way I need to turn here. Being another Merc, all my controls, cables etc. will bolt right up... If it needs some work, then at least I won't have a ton of money tied up in the motor before having to sink more into it... It is an inline 6, which I was told was not the best motor MErcury ever made, but it's a motor... and it's local... and it's not going to put me in debt up to my ears to get back on the H2O... thank God.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Cool beans,Cap'm Tom in bidness agin!!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

NightTrain said:


> Hawk,
> Thought that sounded plausible...I'd put money on it.


Well... I hope I'm not too eager to believe the best possibility about an otherwise bad situation... the Mechanic seemed pretty convinced the crank was broke, but who knows... Paranoid me is believing anything is possible about the motor, including my conspiracy theory.... say a little prayer that God has been trying to get me to face up to my priorities here, and the now I've had this wakeup call, that He'll let me off the hook with a messed up flywheel instead of a completely broke motor...

What's this **** about you givin up on fishin?


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Way to go! i am glad you are feeling better. Even if you have to get the other motor, you will still be in the hole a "little" but you will be fishing. I wasn't going to give you THAT good a deal, but nonetheless. anyhoo.and all that rubbish. That will even put you back under the legal limit for the boat rating (I wasn't gonna mention that with everything else going on ).


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Nothin'...goin' nuts with all this freekin' rain...daggone,wouldn't know how to act if'n the fishin' dried up one day.....I know I'd have a ****load more money,but,ya can't spend it in the "loony bin"!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I think it's official.... I opened the motor cowl and had a real good look at the flywheel nut... it's tight as it can be... the top part of the crank is firmly attached to the flywheel, so there goes the last best hope that the shaft is in one piece... time to fall back and see how this replacement motor is going to work out, I suppose...

There is one extremely bright note in my day today.... a few weeks ago, I traded my 12' Jonboat to a guy for a 16' fiberglass canoe. It's in great shape and it's been sitting there in the yard collecting leaves and mud (too wet around here for any dust to form). When I got home this evening, I noticed my drainage ditch has a pond forming from all the rain... about 60' wide and 300' long... my two youngest boys were out there playing near the water. So, I grabbed the canoe and paddle and went out for a boat ride "old style" two-armstrong power... The boys had a ball, as did I and after a while Susan came out to take pictures (I'll look at them later and post any good ones I get). I even talked her into taking a canoe ride with me  

So, although the power boat situation is in the toilet at the moment, my family still likes me enough to go for an old fashioned canoe ride in the flood-provided pond in the yard... the water' still a risin' and there's thunderstorms in the forecast, so that canoe might be my best friend for the next few days... I can feel the little bit of rowing I did in my out-of-shape shoulders, so I'm a little glad we didn't stay out there any longer than we did.... thought I'd share a little good news today.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like fun....:biggrin: :slimer:


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Tom...*

...My Very good friend,neighbor,and partner in crime,Bob,has some stuff he wants to relate to you .He is a lifelong mechanic and teaches it to High schoolers.Bob....
Hey Tom, Before you spend any money, before you get a replacement engine, before you do anything else,,,,,,,, remove that flywheel and actually confirm the crank condition. Until you do....you are guessing and could make a costly mistake. I could quote you a dozen stories about wierd things happening on engines where the answer seems obvious but further investigation proves some other unexpected thing has occured. Once the flywheel is removed, you can grasp the end of the crank itself and shake it. Then you'll know for sure. Good Luck.
NightTrain,again....we were discuussing your plight over an adult beverage or 12,and came up w/ so many possible scenarios that it could be,Tom,that it was rediculous!All involved taking off the flywheel,first.....We rootin' for ya,bro...keep yo head up!!:cheers:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

If the flywheel nut is tight, and I can "wiggle" the flywheel (not just side to side, but up and down and all around LOL) I don't understand how it could be anything BUT something wrong with the crankshaft... unless there's something between the crank and the flywheel on a Merc... I'll do as your friend suggests, but I've given up all hope of it being anything BUT a broken crankshaft... tell your friend that I'd like to hear more of his thoughts on the subject, and I'd be glad to call him, or he can call me during the day at 757-365-2423 If I'm not there I have voice mail... 

It sure doesn't RUN like the crank is broke...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Tom....*

Hey Tom, My whole point is.......there COULD BE something between the flywheel and the crank. You owe it to your wallet to find out for sure.

I wrote this reply while nitrain? night-rain?? nit-wit????? whatever his name is... he's making another drink.........adult beverage......

Anyway, Good Luck and let us know what you find...........bbbbob.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

If you're not at work... email me a phone number where I can talk to Bob... [email protected]


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

At work having adult beverages -- Now there is a job .. lol


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Tom.........*

O/K, now you gotta check your e-mail for the number.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Catfish said:


> At work having adult beverages -- Now there is a job .. lol


Well.... I know NightTrain doesn't have internet access at home.... so it took me a few minutes to put two and two together to realise that he must have been at Bob's house when he posted... or he bought a new computer... so I'm a little slow tonight...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

No problem -- The Saga keeps unfolding ...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I called Bob & Bill (bbbbbob and NightTrain) to talk about these new developments... or should I say possibilities... I'm not holding out a lot of hope that there's a chance the motor isn't completely goofed up, but I told the dynamic duo that I'd give their ideas a try before I haul the motor to the dump (just kidding Bob)... The current game plan calls for me to remove the motor, go get the motor from my buddy Jerry and install it on the transom. I plan to give the old motor a chance to redeem itself, by shopping for a crankshaft and putting it in this winter myself... If I need to... As soon as I get a chance to do what Bob suggested (Pulling the flywheel), I'll post pictures.....


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

*The great canoe trip... Louis and Clark?*

Here are some pics from the great canoe adventure of 2004, in our flooded ditch, courtesy of what was left of hurricane Charley....


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I should add that the water was no more than 3' deep, mostly only inches deep... and although I do know you can drown in 6" of water and we should have had on PFD's, I was ready, willing and able to abandon ship to haul one of the kids out if they had fallen overboard. 

I take their safety very seriously. They asked me if they could take the boat out alone, and I said they could, but they'd have to put on their vests....


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

That was a great idea. I kinda wish I had a canoe, to fish and hunt some of these places in the swamp around here. That is the only way to access some of them.

Looks like the kids had a wonderful time. I beleive I would have  At least with everthing else happening, you found a way to look at the bright side. Even in the aftermath of a hurry-cane.

Hawkeye, If they have to operate on my aunt, I will be in your neck of the woods possibley as early as next weekend. If I get up there, I want to have a face-to-face with you and the NightTrain.

BTW, did you try to call me yesterday?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

No sir, I didn't try to phone yesterday. I'm sorry to hear they may have to do surgery on your Aunt. Let me know a little in advance if you can visit, and I'll let Bill know. Maybe we can squeeze in some catfishin while your here... 

Here's the latest update on the boat/motor saga.... 
I went to look at the motor Jerry told me about. It turns out I know the fellow who owns it, and he's one of the nicest people I've ever had the pleasure to meet in my life. He bought a boat/motor/trailer from a guy a while ago, and he's offered me the motor. It's an inline 6, 90 HP, Merc. Neither one of us has any clue if it will run, but get this... He's going to work on the motor this afternoon to see if it will run. If it runs, he's offered to sell it to me for $100... If it doesn't run, he told me he's got another boat/motor/trailer that someone gave him, that has a good running Evinrude 4 cylinder motor on it... I Don't recall how many ponies that motor is, but he's said I can HAVE that motor if he can't get the merc to run.... So, it looks as though I may be fishin in as little as a week or so... depending on which motor runs. I've got my fingers crossed for the Merc to run, as my controls, steering and gas tanks are all set up to run with mercury stuff, and the motor swap will be easier than switching to a Johnsonrude motor... I told him that I would take either motor GLADLY and that I will be VERY thankful for anything he can do to get me on the water. He's an extermely busy man, so it might not be today when I hear, but at least he's got it in his head to help me... and for that alone, I am very thankful.... 

There's hope...

I also found a guy with a rebuilt 200 hp powerhead that will bolt on my lower. I don't really want all the horsepower, as the boat is only rated for 115 horsepower, and I felt a little insecure with a 175 (150 rated at the prop) on it.... so, I'm keeping the powerhead in my back pocket as insurance if everything else fails.... we haven't negotiated price on the powerhead either, but it will be considerably more than a free motor LOL... I know the crank is worth $800 and so does he....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

IF the crank is broken you can generally hear it when it runs. A clanking noise. 
Remove the flywheel and see if the crank still moves. 
Its possible the top brg has gone out. 

There is nothing in the flywheel to come loose and cause problems as you have mentioned. By this I mean rubber grommets to spin out. 

Ensure all the small bolts are tight too


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Hawkeye, I don't know who it is that is trying to call, They are calling from a "Newport New, VA" 757-262-**** #, and always manage to call when I ain't home. I thought it mighta been you. Oh well, if it's a bill collector, I don't wanna talk to them either 

If you HAVE to put the Johnson on, all you should have to do is swap the shift/throttle cables, and put a new fitting on the fuel line. It's not really as bad a job as it sounds, but it looks bad. If in the long run, you end up taking the 175 off and don't want it, I might take it off your hands. 

If I end up coming up, I don't know if I will have any time to fish or not. Will probably end up staying at the hospital alot. How far are you from Norfolk? If I go up I want to at least put a face to a name. I don't know exactly what they are trying to accomplish by operating, but she has Khron's (sp?) disease, which they tell me is an inflammation/infection of the intestines, a very painful experience. Gotta go plant food plots. Later. 

ps. Didn't mean to cut off in mid-sentence yesterday, but had just enough time to hit the enter key before power went off. My ups was supposed to kick on, but the battery was dead, and when the warning beeper went off I hit the enter key just before it went dead.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

If you want to find out who is trying to phone you, send me the number and I'll see what I can do. We live about an hour and fifteen minutes from Norfolk, depending on where you are talking about in the city. If/when you get here, you can call me at work (757) 365-2423 or home (804) 834-2245 and we can get together. NightTrain lives about another 75 minutes or so south of me. We can run down there to meet him, and if you're pressed for time we can just forget about trying to fish. After I wrote that I felt pretty dumb about trying to squeeze in a fishing trip when you're visiting a sick member of the family... 
I'm not much to look at, and there isn't anything particularly special about me either, but I'd be pleased to shake your hand. Newport News is closer to Norfolk than it is Waverly, where I live. It's possible there's someone lurking here that is trying to contact you... I have no clue. 
I thought it was a little odd, no, dramatic that your last post was cut off mid-sentence, but I wasn't worried that you'd been abducted by aliens or anything... I figured something (like a power outage or you got disconnected when you hit the enter key) like that might have happened...

I'm probably going to just let the 175 sit for a while, until I get past the disappointment and anger of buying a "rebuilt" motor that suffered a broken crankshaft so soon after putting the boat in the water. It really is a nice motor, it just needs more work than I can afford right now, and it isn't "worth" rebuilding according to the "experts" and it isn't "worth" much for parts according to the same experts.... so it it probably a good project for me to undertake when the insanity of having it wrecked so soon after buying it passes.... I'm sure I can replace the crankshaft by myself. I'll get a service manual and I have ready access to folks who have forgotten more about building engines than I'll probably ever know. Right now, I lack the motivation and time to do anything with it... can't hardly bear to look at the boat... so, the feelings I have about the "deal" I got need to pass before I try to do anything with the motor. I'm still a little sore where I sit down after the experience, if you know what I mean...

Khron's is very painful from what I understand. If I recall correctly, the immune system basically eats the lining of the affected person's intestinal wall... they can't get the nutrition they require from the foods they eat, and there is a lot of pain. I know two other folks with the same "disease" and they are both very thin and are in constant pain. I am sorry to hear your Aunt is dealing with the disease too. Like you, I do not know what the benefits of operating would be. I'm not a doctor, and I barely understand what Khron's is, so it's not likely I would have anything insightful to add. We'll lift her up in prayer. It's all we can do.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

profish00 said:


> IF the crank is broken you can generally hear it when it runs. A clanking noise.
> Remove the flywheel and see if the crank still moves.
> Its possible the top brg has gone out.
> 
> ...


I have not removed the flywheel yet. I've got to the point where I just sort of walk past the boat without really looking at it right now. I'm a bit angry... Last time I did fool with it, the top portion of the crankshaft, the flywheel nut and the flywheel all moved in perfect time together.... the "wobble" isn't just side to side or up and down, I can lift one side of the flywheel, and the opposite side goes down kind of wobble... The crankshaft that is sticking through the flywheel, and the flywheel nut aren't "fixed" with the flywheel moving around on the shaft... they "go with" the flywheel motion. I'll get out there this weekend (was kind of busy yesterday and today) and pull the flywheel off to be absolutely sure, but I can't think of any way shape or form that it is possible for the top portion of the crank to move independently of the bottom section without there being some seperation (broken?) in the two. I looked at a crankshaft yesterday, out of a 150 Merc, and it's a CHUNK of metal. I can't even begin to understand how I broke the one in my motor running it the way I did. The crank had to be defective prior to me buying the boat. When I get it apart, I think I'm going to have a talk with the guy I bought it from and we may end up in court. Something that substantial doesn't "just break" through normal use. Someone, somewhere at sometime HIT something with that motor.... and it wasn't me.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

It does take a HIT to break a crank like that. If you were in the boat you would think you were gonna sink, most times. Although I have heard of a RARE case or two, where it was stressed already and just gave way under torque. If it was stressed in the right spot when you tried to see what the motor would do, it MIGHT have gave. But on a boat rated for a 115, the chances are probable about .001% for that to happen. 

I have a buddy that is learning the hard way that rocks and a high speed boat motor do not mix. He clipped the top of a rock pile in the upper end of Pickwick, and sheared his crank, stripped the gears in the foot, and just all around "fubar"ed his 150 Yammer Hammer.

The mechanic thinks that the major thing with my motor right now is the starter melted the windings together when it got hot. He doesn't like the low compression, but says that may be a stuck ring. He doesn't think it is TOTALLY ruint. (bout time for some good news huh?)


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

mudd_catt said:


> The mechanic thinks that the major thing with my motor right now is the starter melted the windings together when it got hot. He doesn't like the low compression, but says that may be a stuck ring. He doesn't think it is TOTALLY ruint. (bout time for some good news huh?)


I could use some good news myself. As it turns out, the guy who offered me the motor is about the busiest person in Virginia... it's going to be a while before I get that motor, or any motor from him. He runs a logging operation with his brother. They're super people, but they're super busy too. I caught him in one of his stationary moments yesterday because they were putting a new engine in one of his trucks... this is all new information to me since last night... I guess I'll have a motor when I'm supposed to get one.

Good luck on yours... I'm still checking out every option I have available to me... found an evinrude a few miles up the road, but don't want to shell out $600 for a motor.... yet


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The top bearing on the crank shaft takes a pretty good beating over the years. If not properly lubricated it will eventually fail earlier than expected. 

Its located directly under the flywheel. It is sometimes accessable without tearing the engine apart

its worth a look


----------

